# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  μαμα..

## sot86

καλησπερα ,ειμαι 28 χρονων και πριν 48 μερες εχασα τη μαμα μου απο ανακοπη.ημουν μονη οταν το εμαθα εξω απο την ανανηψη και εντελως μονη σε μια 5ετια γεματη προβληματα υγειας.η σχεση που ειχα με την μαμα μου δεν περιγραφεται,ηταν σχεση εξαρτησης,τρελης αγαπης και εναλλαγης ρολων.ηταν η πιο γλυκια μαμα ο πιο υπομονετικος ανθρωπος,δεν ελεγε ποτε οχι,παντα ημασταν τα τελεια παιδια εγω και η αδερφη μου και τωρα προσωπικα ψαχνω να βρω ποια ειμαι μετα απο αυτο το γεγονος.λεω οτι ειμαι μονη επειδη εχασα και τον μπαμπα μου πριν απο πολλα χρονια.δεν ειμαι καλη στα λογια και τωρα που γραφω γι αυτο το θεμα πνιγομαι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι ολο αυτο το σκηνικο μια φαρσα και θα εμφανιστει να μου κανει εκπληξη απο καπου.το να περιγραψω τη ζωη μου και αυτη τη μανουλα θελω ακριβως 28 χρονια συζητησης.η μοναξια αβασταχτη,η ζωη μπροστα ανυπαρκτη,καμια δυναμη,κανενας μηχανισμος αμυνας.αυτη ειμαι εγω τωρα.βουλιαζω,βυθιζομαι,πν γομαι.βιωνω τα σταδια της διεργασιας του θανατου εντελως μπερδεμενα(το ενα μαζι με το αλλο).την αγαπαω,κυλαει στο αιμα μου,ομως η μαμα μου που με γεννησε,που μου ελεγε οτι ''εγω δεν σε αφηνω βρε χαζουλι'' δεν ειναι εδω.με πιανει οργη,πως με αφησε,δεν θυμαται το κοριτσακι της πια?δεν με αγαπαει?που ειναι??δεν το χωραει ο νους μου,η λογικη μου.περιμενω καμια φορα να γυρισει ο χρονος στη μερα πριν φυγει,που γελουσαμε.πραγματικα νομιζω οτι θα γινει.
η βοηθεια που ζηταω ειναι η εξης,αν καποιος αλλος εχει βιωσει η βιωνει παρομοια εμπειρια ας τη μοιραστει μαζι μου.ο πονος ειναι ανυποφορος,καμια φορα ειναι ωραιο να ξερεις οτι δεν εσαι μονος..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλησπερα ,ειμαι 28 χρονων και πριν 48 μερες εχασα τη μαμα μου απο ανακοπη.ημουν μονη οταν το εμαθα εξω απο την ανανηψη και εντελως μονη σε μια 5ετια γεματη προβληματα υγειας.η σχεση που ειχα με την μαμα μου δεν περιγραφεται,ηταν σχεση εξαρτησης,τρελης αγαπης και εναλλαγης ρολων.ηταν η πιο γλυκια μαμα ο πιο υπομονετικος ανθρωπος,δεν ελεγε ποτε οχι,παντα ημασταν τα τελεια παιδια εγω και η αδερφη μου και τωρα προσωπικα ψαχνω να βρω ποια ειμαι μετα απο αυτο το γεγονος.λεω οτι ειμαι μονη επειδη εχασα και τον μπαμπα μου πριν απο πολλα χρονια.δεν ειμαι καλη στα λογια και τωρα που γραφω γι αυτο το θεμα πνιγομαι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι ολο αυτο το σκηνικο μια φαρσα και θα εμφανιστει να μου κανει εκπληξη απο καπου.το να περιγραψω τη ζωη μου και αυτη τη μανουλα θελω ακριβως 28 χρονια συζητησης.η μοναξια αβασταχτη,η ζωη μπροστα ανυπαρκτη,καμια δυναμη,κανενας μηχανισμος αμυνας.αυτη ειμαι εγω τωρα.βουλιαζω,βυθιζομαι,
> πνιγομαι.
> βιωνω τα σταδια της διεργασιας του θανατου εντελως μπερδεμενα(το ενα μαζι με το αλλο).την αγαπαω,κυλαει στο αιμα μου,ομως η μαμα μου που με γεννησε,που μου ελεγε οτι ''εγω δεν σε αφηνω βρε χαζουλι'' δεν ειναι εδω.με πιανει οργη,πως με αφησε,δεν θυμαται το κοριτσακι της πια?δεν με αγαπαει?που ειναι??δεν το χωραει ο νους μου,η λογικη μου.περιμενω καμια φορα να γυρισει ο χρονος στη μερα πριν φυγει,που γελουσαμε.πραγματικα νομιζω οτι θα γινει.
> η βοηθεια που ζηταω ειναι η εξης,αν καποιος αλλος εχει βιωσει η βιωνει παρομοια εμπειρια ας τη μοιραστει μαζι μου.
> ο πονος ειναι ανυποφορος,καμια φορα ειναι ωραιο να ξερεις οτι δεν εσαι μονος..


.............................

----------


## sot86

περιττο να πω πως δεν μπορω να διαβασω αυτο που εγραψα,να δω πως το εγραψα,δεν μπορω να αναβιωνω ολα αυτα ουτε γραπτως,απλα πηγα κατευθειαν στα αποσιωπητικα.νοιωθω κατι κρυο,ενα αγριο πραγμα,μια πραγματικοτητα που δεν ειναι δικη μου,αποκλειεται.δεν μπορω να γραψω τρυφερα λογια για τη μαμα μου,ολα τα λογια,ολα τα δακρυα ειναι λιγα,της αξιζουν πολλα παραπανω.δεν θελω να με παρει παλι απο κατω,κανει μοναξα χωρις εκεινη

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου πραγματικα συλληπητηρια κ μενα σκοτωθηκε ο πατερας μου 7 χρονια πριν,Ειναι πολυ ζορικο αλλα ετσι κ δραστηριοποιηθεις κ κανεις πραγματα πιστεψε μενα γνωριζω απο προσωπικη πειρα τοτε θα σταθεις στα ποδια σου συντομοτερα,σκοπος δεν ειναι να το ξεπερασεις αυτο δεν γινεται,ομως αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βρεις καλους ανθρωπους στην ζωη σου κ να ζησεις φυσιολογικα οπως καθε ανθρωπος,το μυστικο ειναι να ειναι κοντα σου αγαπημενοι ανθρωποι κ να κανεις δραστηριοτητες,Καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## sot86

προσπαθω πιστεψε με,μου λενε ειναι νωρις,αλλα μετα με παρακινουν να δραστηριοποιηθω.εγω ρωταω με τι δυναμη? εκανα την επισκεψη μου φυσικα σε ψυχολογο αλλα η απαντηση της ηταν οταν χρειαζομαι να παω σε ψυχιατρο να παρω καθαρη σεροτονινη απλα να το επεξεργαστω καλυτερα το ολο θεμα.θελω να ρωτησω,ολοι οσοι χανουν μαμα-μπαμπα καταληγουν στα φαρμακα?αυτη ειναι η μονη λυση?εγω θελω να βοηθηθω πραγματικα,αλλα η θεραπεια θα σταματησει καποια στιγμη και μετα παλι απο την αρχη,αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου.ανηκω σε ενα καθαρα παραιατρικο επαγγελμα αλλα καθε γνωση,εμπειρια για την περιπτωση μου εχει σβηστει.

----------


## howtodream8

sot86, καλησπερα...καταφερα να διαβασω μεχρι την τριτη γραμμη χωρις να μην βουρκωσω και μεχρι το τελος της αναγνωσης δεν αντεξα. Και αυτο γιατι περα απο την απωλεια που ειναι φυσικα ενα συγκλονιστικο γεγονος, η σχεση που περιγραφεις με τη μητερα σου μοιαζει πολυ με αυτη που εχω με την δικη μου. Ετσι ακριβως λεει και η μητερα μου, οτι ο,τι και αν συμβει αυτη παντα θα με αγαπαει και θα με προσεχει πιο πολυ απ'ολους, οσο και αν συνεχιστει η κατρακυλα, οσο κακους ανθρωπους και αν βρω, οσο και αν πονεσω και απομωνωθω και ειμαι αποκρουστικη, αυτη ακομη θα με αγαπαει. Κι επειδη στην ουσια εχω μονο αυτην στον κοσμο, σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οτι αν την χασω θα πεσω μαζι της στον θανατο. Οπως βεβαια καταλαβαινεις, αυτες ειναι βαθια φορτισμενες συναισθηματικα σκεψεις που η μανουλα σου και η δικια μου σαφως δε θα ηθελε ποτε μα ποτε να κανουμε. Καποια στιγμη της ειχα εξομολογηθει οτι ο μονος λογος που παρακαλουσα στο νοσοκομειο να με σωσουν απο μια αποπειρα ηταν για να ξαναδω το χαμογελο της. Δεν υπηρχε αλλος λογος. Και το ειχα ονειρευτει εντονα. Παρολαυτα, η σχεση αυτη εξαρτησης που υπαρχει προκαλει ταυτοχρονα και πολλα αλλα προβληματα που δυσλειτουργουν τη ζωη μας. Σκεψου δηλαδη οτι μονο στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να μεινω χωρις αυτην, με πιανει κριση αγχους, βαζω τα κλαματα, παω και την αγκαλιαζω πολυ σφιχτα και αλλα τετοια....Η μαμα μου οπως και η δικια σου φανταζομαι, δε θα ηθελαν ποτε να φερομαστε ετσι και να πονεσουμε αντιστοιχα στο δεκαπλασιο στην απωλεια τους. Ο,τι και να γινει, οπως και αν ερθουν τα πραγματα, η αγαπη της μανουλας παραμενει, ακομη και ως αναμνηση. Οταν εμενα εκτος Ελλαδος και δεν την ειχα κοντα μου, προσπαθουσα στις δυσκολες στιγμες να φερνω στο μυαλο μου καποια λογια της, την μυρωδια της, την απιστευτη αισιοδοξια που κουβαλαει και ηταν πηγη εμπνευσης για να συνεχισω τον αγωνα μου. 

Γλυκια μου, οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου και στην μανουλα σου να παραμεινεις ψηλα, δυνατη. Και ναι, ισως οντως χρειαστει ενα διαστημα να ακολουθησεις καποια αγωγη και τωρα θα σου φαινεται ματαιο και βουνο. Οπως λεσ χαρακτηριστικα, πιστευεις οτι μετα την θεραπεια θα ξανακυλησεις. Και αυτο μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι. Πολλα μπορουν να συμβουν μεχρι να φτασεις στην αποδοχη και τη συνειδητοποιηση. Ομως η ζωη ειναι ετσι, αναπαντεχη και απροβλεπτη, πολλεσ φορεσ σκληρη και βιαιη, εμεις ομως ειμαστε παικτες και πρεπει να συνεχισουμε μεχρι το game over. Δυναμη θα βρεις απο εσενα την ιδια, αλλα στο κοντινο μελλον, τωρα ειναι πολυ νωρισ ακομη για να δραστηριοποιηθεις και να κανεις οτιδηποτε για να ξεχνιεσαι. Δεν ειμαι της αποψης του 'ξεπερασε το'. Αυτο θα ερθει με την παροδο του χρονου, η πληγη ειναι πληγη και θα παραμεινει για παντα, παρολαυτα καποια μερα θα μπορεσεις να πορευτεις παραλληλα με αυτην, χωρις να μενεις πισω.


''The mother-child relationship is paradoxical and, in a sense, tragic. It requires the most intense love on the mother's side, yet this very love must help the child grow away from the mother, and to become fully independent''.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Καλησπέρα.
Δεν ξέρω τι να θα μπορούσα να σου πω για να σου απαλύνει τον πόνο η δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει κι όλας.Κι εγώ περίπου 28 είμαι περίπου και στις 26 οκτώβρη έχασα τον πατέρα μου κι εγώ από ανακοπή.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι σκληρό, αυτό δε σηκώνει κουβέντα,όσο ψυχικά δυνατός θέλεις να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι.Από εκεί και πέρα είναι το θέμα τι κάνουμε.
Αφήνουμε τον ευατό μας και τα συναισθήματα μας να μας παρασύρουν μέχρι τον πάτο η κοιτάμε την ζωή και την αλήθεια?Νομίζω πως έκανα και προτιμώ το δεύτερο.Όταν διάβασα αυτά που γραφεις η αλήθεια είναι ότι βούρκωσα αλλα πρέπει να βαδίσεις με την λογική.Ότι δεν θα κερδίσεις τίποτα με το να σε πάρει από κάτω.Το ξέρω είναι λόγια εύκολα,αλλα η πράξη πως γίνεται?Μη βιάζεσαι η πράξη θα γίνει με τον καιρό,απλά πρόσεχε να περάσει ο καιρός που είσαι ευάλωτη με τις λιγότερες απώλειες με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Όσον αφορά τα χάπια.Σπανια παίρνω χάπια η μάλλον σχεδόν ποτε.Κάποιος που τώρα είναι 80feyga χρονων,καπνίζει 2 πακέτα τη μέρα και πίνει επίσης.Του είπε κάποιος,πολύ καπνίζεις θα πάθεις τίποτα πρέπει να το κόψεις κι ο μπάρμπας απάντησε ''Πρώτα αρρωσταίνει το μυαλό και η καρδια και μετά όλα τα αλλά' 
Εν ολίγης αυτός το έχει ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα του.Όλα αυτά ίσως σου φαίνονται άκυρα και χαζά,αλλα μέσα από αυτό που είπε αυτός ο μπάρμπας,σκέφτηκα πολλά και νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καπνίζουμε η να πίνουμε γιατί κάνει καλο,καμια σχέση,γι αυτό κι εγώ έχω ένα μηνα που σταμάτησα το κάπνισμα.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε λίγο το μυαλό μας και να πιέσουμε τον ευατό μας μέσα από αυτό κι όχι στην εύκολη λύση.Όχι στα χάπια κατευθείαν.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που χρειάζονται αλλα όχι πάντα.Όχι σε ότι μας συμβεί.Γιατί να εθιστώ σε κάτι άλλο γιατί να γίνω κάποιος που δεν είμαι?Γιατί να με ηρεμεί κάτι πέρα από τις δικες μου δυνάμεις?

Είναι το ίδιο.Θα μπορούσα να απαλύνω τον πόνο μου με κάτι άλλο.Είτε με αλκοόλ,είτε με ναρκωτικά,είτε με οτιδήποτε...είτε με χάπια εκτος αγωγής.Αυτά τα θεωρώ εύκολες λύσεις κι ότι δε δεχόμαστε την αλήθεια και δεν βρίσκουμε δύναμη να συνεχίσουμε..

Ηρέμησε,είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κανεις.Ηρέμησε όπως ξέρεις εσύ να ηρεμείς.Μην περιμένεις από τι μια στιγμή στην άλλη να το ξεπεράσεις.Είτε με χάπια είτε χωρίς.Είναι αστείο.Άλλωστε τα χάπια θέλουν μέρες να δράσουν και πέρα από αυτό χτυπάνε και στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι.Χτυπάνε στο μυαλό.Σε βάζουν να σκεφτείς ότι θα γίνεις καλά επειδή τα πήρες.
Ειλικρινά ηρέμησε

Sorry gia ta lathi orthografika i syntaktika apla grafo me metatropea  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

Σοτ, έχεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου να νιωθεις ότι σου συμπαριστανται και γενικα σε στηριζουν?
Ντουπρουτζα, το ίδιο ερωτημα ισχυει και για σενα. Συμφωνω μ αυτα που ειπε ο μπαρπας.

----------


## sot86

> sot86, καλησπερα...καταφερα να διαβασω μεχρι την τριτη γραμμη χωρις να μην βουρκωσω και μεχρι το τελος της αναγνωσης δεν αντεξα. Και αυτο γιατι περα απο την απωλεια που ειναι φυσικα ενα συγκλονιστικο γεγονος, η σχεση που περιγραφεις με τη μητερα σου μοιαζει πολυ με αυτη που εχω με την δικη μου. Ετσι ακριβως λεει και η μητερα μου, οτι ο,τι και αν συμβει αυτη παντα θα με αγαπαει και θα με προσεχει πιο πολυ απ'ολους, οσο και αν συνεχιστει η κατρακυλα, οσο κακους ανθρωπους και αν βρω, οσο και αν πονεσω και απομωνωθω και ειμαι αποκρουστικη, αυτη ακομη θα με αγαπαει. Κι επειδη στην ουσια εχω μονο αυτην στον κοσμο, σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οτι αν την χασω θα πεσω μαζι της στον θανατο. Οπως βεβαια καταλαβαινεις, αυτες ειναι βαθια φορτισμενες συναισθηματικα σκεψεις που η μανουλα σου και η δικια μου σαφως δε θα ηθελε ποτε μα ποτε να κανουμε. Καποια στιγμη της ειχα εξομολογηθει οτι ο μονος λογος που παρακαλουσα στο νοσοκομειο να με σωσουν απο μια αποπειρα ηταν για να ξαναδω το χαμογελο της. Δεν υπηρχε αλλος λογος. Και το ειχα ονειρευτει εντονα. Παρολαυτα, η σχεση αυτη εξαρτησης που υπαρχει προκαλει ταυτοχρονα και πολλα αλλα προβληματα που δυσλειτουργουν τη ζωη μας. Σκεψου δηλαδη οτι μονο στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να μεινω χωρις αυτην, με πιανει κριση αγχους, βαζω τα κλαματα, παω και την αγκαλιαζω πολυ σφιχτα και αλλα τετοια....Η μαμα μου οπως και η δικια σου φανταζομαι, δε θα ηθελαν ποτε να φερομαστε ετσι και να πονεσουμε αντιστοιχα στο δεκαπλασιο στην απωλεια τους. Ο,τι και να γινει, οπως και αν ερθουν τα πραγματα, η αγαπη της μανουλας παραμενει, ακομη και ως αναμνηση. Οταν εμενα εκτος Ελλαδος και δεν την ειχα κοντα μου, προσπαθουσα στις δυσκολες στιγμες να φερνω στο μυαλο μου καποια λογια της, την μυρωδια της, την απιστευτη αισιοδοξια που κουβαλαει και ηταν πηγη εμπνευσης για να συνεχισω τον αγωνα μου. 
> 
> Γλυκια μου, οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου και στην μανουλα σου να παραμεινεις ψηλα, δυνατη. Και ναι, ισως οντως χρειαστει ενα διαστημα να ακολουθησεις καποια αγωγη και τωρα θα σου φαινεται ματαιο και βουνο. Οπως λεσ χαρακτηριστικα, πιστευεις οτι μετα την θεραπεια θα ξανακυλησεις. Και αυτο μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι. Πολλα μπορουν να συμβουν μεχρι να φτασεις στην αποδοχη και τη συνειδητοποιηση. Ομως η ζωη ειναι ετσι, αναπαντεχη και απροβλεπτη, πολλεσ φορεσ σκληρη και βιαιη, εμεις ομως ειμαστε παικτες και πρεπει να συνεχισουμε μεχρι το game over. Δυναμη θα βρεις απο εσενα την ιδια, αλλα στο κοντινο μελλον, τωρα ειναι πολυ νωρισ ακομη για να δραστηριοποιηθεις και να κανεις οτιδηποτε για να ξεχνιεσαι. Δεν ειμαι της αποψης του 'ξεπερασε το'. Αυτο θα ερθει με την παροδο του χρονου, η πληγη ειναι πληγη και θα παραμεινει για παντα, παρολαυτα καποια μερα θα μπορεσεις να πορευτεις παραλληλα με αυτην, χωρις να μενεις πισω.
> 
> 
> ''The mother-child relationship is paradoxical and, in a sense, tragic. It requires the most intense love on the mother's side, yet this very love must help the child grow away from the mother, and to become fully independent''.






howtodream8 καλημερα,καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.θα σταθω σε ενα πολυ σημαντικο σημειο στην δυσλειτουργια της δικης μας ζωης.ημουν παντα το παιδι διπλα στη μαμα μου,που δεν αντιμετωπιζε τη ζωη καταματα αλλα ταυτοχρονα επειδη η μαμα μου ειχε πολυ θολη κριση λογω των προβληματων που ειχε περασει σε ολη της τη ζωη,δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομερειες τωρα,παντα μα παντα προσπαθουσα να βοηθησω να ανεβει ψυχολογικα η να σηκωθει απο το κρεβατι με αποτελεσμα να μενει η δικη μου ζωη πισω.εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να κοιμασαι ηρεμος να μην ανησυχεις μην πεθανει καποιος,να σηκωνομαι να δω αν αναπνεει απο μικρο παιδι.τοσα προβληματα υγειας που αντιμετωπισα μονη μου μαζι της και εκεινη ποτε δεν παραπονεθηκε,τοσες αδιαθεσιες,ασθενοφορα,εισα γωγες,χρονια!!!καπου εχασα το μυαλο μου και νευριαζα,ελεγα τι θα γινει,πως θα συνεχισουμε ετσι οι δυο μας σε μια πολη ξενη χωρις συγγενεις??ηταν πολυ δυσκολα...ποτε ομως δεν ευχηθηκα να μου την παρει ο θεος.ομως εγινε.προσπαθησα να αφησω το κομματι των ενοχων πισω μου γιατι ειναι μια μεγαλη παγιδα.
Για την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη θα το σκεφτω σοβαρα,ακομα δεν θελω.

----------


## sot86

Ntoubroutza η αληθεια ειναι οτι η ανακοπη ειναι ο πιο υπουλος φονιας.δεν εχεις χρονο να προετοιμαστεις,ειναι ενα τραγικο γεγονος που χτυπαει την πορτα σου μια μερα,την πορτα πολλων ανθρωπων γυρω μας.την επομενη απο την μαμα μου ενα παιδι 25 χρονων πεθανε απο ανακοπη και ημουν εκει στο νοσοκομειο για τα διαδικαστικα και το ειδα.δεν κανει διακρισεις,δεν χαριζει.ειναι σκληρο πραγμα.μενεις ξεκρεμαστος και πρεπει να παλεψεις.ακομα δεν εχω βρει τη δυναμη.πρεπει να τη βρω,αλλιως θα χασω τον εαυτο μου,το ξερω.η ζωη λενε προχωραει.μονο εγω ξερω ποσο σπαρακτικα προχωραει καθε μερα ομως..

----------


## sot86

> Σοτ, έχεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου να νιωθεις ότι σου συμπαριστανται και γενικα σε στηριζουν?
> Ντουπρουτζα, το ίδιο ερωτημα ισχυει και για σενα. Συμφωνω μ αυτα που ειπε ο μπαρπας.



Εχω ανθρωπους,αδερφη,ανιψια,αγ ρι...ολοι ειναι λιγοι ομως,τι να σου πω..?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εχω ανθρωπους,αδερφη, ανιψια ,αγόρι...ολοι ειναι λιγοι ομως,τι να σου πω..?



Τι να σου πω..Το διαβασα απο χτες..Ειναι τεραστιος πονος να χανεις την μητερα σου,ποσο μαλλον οταν αυτη ειναι η κολονα σου..Ξαφνικα κιολας,κεραμιδα.

Κουραγιο και να ζησεις να εισαι καλα να την θυμασαι με αγαπη.Δεν μπορω να σου μιλησω για πενθος και τα σταδια του γιατι δεν εχω μεχρι τωρα τρομερες απωλειες.Βαζω ομως τον εαυτο μου στην θεση σου και μπορω να καταλαβω..Απο αποσταση παντα.Κουραγιο.

----------


## sot86

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

Το κουραγιο οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι κατι πολυ γενικο σαν κουβεντα και οπωσδηποτε οποιος δεν εχει βιωσει αυτη την απωλεια ουτε κατα διανοια μπορει να φανταστει τον πονο που δεν περιγραφεται.
Ευχομαι να μην το ζησεις για πολλα πολλα χρονια,παρ ολα αυτα αν υπαρχει καποιος που αυτη τη στιγμη περναει το ιδιο θα ηθελα να μοιραστει τις σκεψεις του μαζι μου.Αυτο..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εχεις δικιο sot..

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Και το τραγικό ξέρεις πιο είναι?Ότι πέρα από το ότι συνεχώς το έχεις μονος σου στο μυαλό,σου το θυμίζουν κι άλλες καταστάσεις.
Για "παρεδειγμα",ο πατέρας μου έφυγε 26 οκτωβρίου,μέσα στο νοέμβριο είχε τη γιορτή του και κάποιοι που δε το είχαν μάθει,έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο για χρονια πολλά.Στη συνεχεια γιορτές,πρώτη χρονια χωρίς την συντροφια του,όσο να ναι είναι δύσκολο.Και το κερασάκι στην τούρτα,τώρα την καθαρά δευτερα,θα είχε τα γενέθλια του και θα γινόταν 58.

Ξέρεις ποσο πονάω αυτή τι στιγμή?Βασικά όχι για μένα,εγώ προσπαθώ να μη το δείχνω.Πονάω γιατί πονάει η μητέρα μου κι η αδερφή μου,επειδή κι αυτές σκέφτονται έτσι.Είναι πολύ δυνατές όμως θα αντέξουν  :Smile:  

Εντάξει έβαλα τα κλάματα τώρα.Και ξέρεις γιατί?Γιατί με τον πατέρα μου μαλώναμε στο χαβαλέ για την ηλικία.Θεωρούσε ότι μόλις μπει άλλη χρονια τότε μεγαλώνεις 1 χρόνο.  :Smile:  Άρα με το σκεπτικό του μεγάλωνες 2 χρονιες σε μια.Μια όταν άλλαζε ο χρόνος και μια στα γενέθλια σου.Επίσης αν τον ρωτούσες στα προηγούμενα γενέθλια του ποσο είναι θα σου έλεγε 58.Ενώ ήταν 57 και 1 μέρα.xexexe..

Τελικά δε τα έφτασε τα 58.
A ρε πατέρα μου λείπεις πολύ... 
θα ξανανταμώσουμε όμως
Σ'αγαπώ

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

θα μου πεις πως σου δίνω κουράγιο τώρα e?

Σου εξήγησα ότι αυτές οι μέρες θα υπάρχουν τον πρώτο καιρό και πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να τις περάσεις με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες απώλειες...  :Smile: 

Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να σου πω είναι ότι οποιος και να είναι διπλα σου,όσο στήριξη και παρηγοριά να σου δώσει,αν δε το ξεκαθαρίσεις μονη σου και στο μυαλό σου,τότε δεν γίνεται τίποτα.Θα γίνεται απλά ένας φαύλος κύκλος.Μην ψάχνεις για παρηγοριές απλά προσπάθησε να βρείς την λύση,σιγά σιγά.Πάρε τον χρόνο σου,όλα θα γίνουν  :Smile:

----------


## sot86

> Και το τραγικό ξέρεις πιο είναι?Ότι πέρα από το ότι συνεχώς το έχεις μονος σου στο μυαλό,σου το θυμίζουν κι άλλες καταστάσεις.
> Για "παρεδειγμα",ο πατέρας μου έφυγε 26 οκτωβρίου,μέσα στο νοέμβριο είχε τη γιορτή του και κάποιοι που δε το είχαν μάθει,έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο για χρονια πολλά.Στη συνεχεια γιορτές,πρώτη χρονια χωρίς την συντροφια του,όσο να ναι είναι δύσκολο.Και το κερασάκι στην τούρτα,τώρα την καθαρά δευτερα,θα είχε τα γενέθλια του και θα γινόταν 58.
> 
> Ξέρεις ποσο πονάω αυτή τι στιγμή?Βασικά όχι για μένα,εγώ προσπαθώ να μη το δείχνω.Πονάω γιατί πονάει η μητέρα μου κι η αδερφή μου,επειδή κι αυτές σκέφτονται έτσι.Είναι πολύ δυνατές όμως θα αντέξουν  
> 
> Εντάξει έβαλα τα κλάματα τώρα.Και ξέρεις γιατί?Γιατί με τον πατέρα μου μαλώναμε στο χαβαλέ για την ηλικία.Θεωρούσε ότι μόλις μπει άλλη χρονια τότε μεγαλώνεις 1 χρόνο.  Άρα με το σκεπτικό του μεγάλωνες 2 χρονιες σε μια.Μια όταν άλλαζε ο χρόνος και μια στα γενέθλια σου.Επίσης αν τον ρωτούσες στα προηγούμενα γενέθλια του ποσο είναι θα σου έλεγε 58.Ενώ ήταν 57 και 1 μέρα.xexexe..
> 
> Τελικά δε τα έφτασε τα 58.
> A ρε πατέρα μου λείπεις πολύ... 
> ...




Εχεις δικιο ακομα το τηλεφωνο χτυπαει και στον ηχο του ''κρυβομαι'' για να μην αναγκαστω να πω τι εγινε.Αυτες τις ομορφες γλυκιες,αστειες στιγμες τις ειχα με τη μαμα μου καθε μερα σχετικα με ηλικια και γενικοτερα,οποτε σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Ριχναμε πολυ γελιο ειχαμε τη δικη μας μερα οπου τρωγαμε ο,τι θελαμε και ξεφευγαμε απο τη σωστη διατροφη,οπως καθε κυριακη,παραγγελναμε κρεπες,αγοραζαμε πατατακια σοκολατες και γελουσαμε.Τι να πρωτοθυμηθω.

Τις γιορτες που θα ερθουν τις σκεφτομαι απο τωρα..νομιζω δεν θα ξανακανω χριστουγεννα,δεν θα στολισω δεντρο,δεν θελω να ξανακουσω χρονια πολλα,αλλα στα δικα της γενεθλια παντα θα εχω μια τουρτα με κερακια οπως εκανα μεχρι τωρα.

Οσο για το αν θα ανταμωσουμε μια ευχη εχω κανει,οταν φυγω να ερθει να με παρει εκεινη..με αυτη τη σκεψη δεν φοβαμαι

----------


## sot86

> θα μου πεις πως σου δίνω κουράγιο τώρα e?
> 
> Σου εξήγησα ότι αυτές οι μέρες θα υπάρχουν τον πρώτο καιρό και πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να τις περάσεις με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες απώλειες... 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να σου πω είναι ότι οποιος και να είναι διπλα σου,όσο στήριξη και παρηγοριά να σου δώσει,αν δε το ξεκαθαρίσεις μονη σου και στο μυαλό σου,τότε δεν γίνεται τίποτα.Θα γίνεται απλά ένας φαύλος κύκλος.Μην ψάχνεις για παρηγοριές απλά προσπάθησε να βρείς την λύση,σιγά σιγά.Πάρε τον χρόνο σου,όλα θα γίνουν



Με τον εαυτο μου παλευω να τα βρω πρωτα,εχεις δικιο αλλα πως να με παρηγορησω,τι εξηγηση να βρω δεν ξερω..λενε οτι ολα που γινονται στη ζωη ειναι γραμμενα καπου.Ομως αν αυτο δεν ισχυει?αν εγιναν λαθη,αν εκανα λαθη η δεν ειχα δει τα σημαδια να το προλαβω,ολα αυτα δεν σταματουν.

Την αναζητω την παρηγορια ομως ελαχιστοι γνωστοι μου εχουν χασει γονιο,και μην ξεχνας εγω εχω χασει και τους δυο,ειλικρινα ψαχνω να βρω τη λυση αλλα απο που να αρχισω.

Παντως χαιρομαι που εισαι αισιοδοξος αυτο με βοηθαει,ισως καποτε και γω να μπορω να συμβουλεψω καποιον ανθρωπο στην αντιστοιχη περιπτωση μετα απο καιρο.Προς το παρον προσπαθω να δωσω δυναμη στην αδερφη μου οπως μπορω και και να παρω απο αυτην οση μπορει εκεινη.Ευχομαι και η οικογενεια σου να σταθει στα ποδια της γρηγορα.Γιατι αυτο δεν ειναι το ζητουμενο..?Να ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ μεχρι να πεθανουμε..

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> .Γιατι αυτο δεν ειναι το ζητουμενο..?Να ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ μεχρι να πεθανουμε..


Όχι,να ζήσουμε όμορφα μέχρι να πεθάνουμε.
Και το όμορφα περιλαμβάνει πολλά κι όχι τα χρήματα και τέτοια χαζά.

Γι αυτό προσπάθησε να κανεις και τώρα όμορφη τη ζωή σου,όπως όταν ήσουν με τη μαμά σου  :Smile: 
Να έχεις στο μυαλό σου,ότι αυτό θα ήθελε και αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά που μας λέγανε όταν ήμασταν μικροί,ότι μας βλέπουν από εκεί πάνω,να ξέρεις ότι θα στεναχωριέται περισσότερο από εσένα να σε βλέπει χαλια. 
 :Smile:

----------


## sot86

Το ποσο μας βλεπουν απο κει πανω το ψαχνω πολυ.Θελω να πιστευω οτι ισχυει αλλα απο οσα εχω διαβασει η ψυχες ξεχνανε...και αυτο με κανει να νοιωθω πολυ πιο μονη.Δεν εχω παρει κανενα σημαδι μετα τις 40 μερες,απο κει καταλαβαινω οτι εχει προχωρησει.Μου λενε ολοι η μαμα σου ''προχωρησε'' γιατι δεν προχωρας και εσυ?Ποσο λιγο καταλαβαινουν.Δεν θελω να την προδωσω προχωρωντας μπροστα οσο χαζο και αν ακουγεται.Φοβαμαι μην κανω λαθη και δεν ζησω ολα αυτα που ειχε ονειρευτει για μενα.Απο την αλλη λεω,ομως γιατι εφυγε και με παρατησε μονη?Γιατι δεν ειναι εδω να με καθοδηγησει να μην κανω λαθη?Οπως καταλαβαινεις οι σκεψεις μου δεν βγαζουν νοημα.Κοντευω να τρελαθω

Ισως πρεπει να επισκεφτω και ενα forum παραψυχολογιας μαλλον!

----------

